# Jujutsu VS Free Fighting



## MA-Caver (Mar 15, 2009)

Found this while cruising around and realized that it was a MMA type arena and watched and ended up enjoying it. Even if the opponent is on top he still taps out. Kinda chuckalicious I would say.  

[yt]9TF7gl176vE[/yt]


----------



## matt.m (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice video.  I enjoy it when my opponent believes he is "In control" only to find a full circle throw or submission in their immediate future.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 16, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Nice video. I enjoy it when my opponent believes he is "In control" only to find a full circle throw or submission in their immediate future.


 
once i got into a stupid scrap at a party.  i botched a double-leg & ended up with the guy in my guard (this was before mma was widespread)  the guy actually said "what are you gonna do now? i'm on top of yo--ow, ow, ow, please let go, please let go"  really the timing couldn't have been scripted better.

this was years ago & a silly incident on my part, but i still chuckle when i think about it.

jf


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know much about MMA, but why does Royce keep the lock or choke on, even though his opponent has tapped out several times?

Also, he signals a lot of takedowns with a forward kick, why haven't his opponents picked up on that?
I once saw a K1 MMA fight where one fighter signaled his opponent like that, and at the second or third attempt, he got a knee in his face and went KO.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 3, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> I don't know much about MMA, but why does Royce keep the lock or choke on, even though his opponent has tapped out several times?
> 
> Also, he signals a lot of takedowns with a forward kick, why haven't his opponents picked up on that?
> I once saw a K1 MMA fight where one fighter signaled his opponent like that, and at the second or third attempt, he got a knee in his face and went KO.


 
keep in mind this was the old days of mma, know one really knew what to expect, including the refs.  

in an earlier fight, royce tapped ken shamrock & let go, but the ref didn't see it.  ken acted as if he didn't tap & was going to continue the fight.  he eventually conceeded the tap, but for the rest of the tournament royce didn't let go until the ref pulled him off.

also, the forward kick was used to set up the takedown.  people didn't know much about bjj, & probably thought royce was trying to jam their knee.  so they'd try to get their leg out of the way, then he'd close while they were off balanced.  not sophisticated, but it worked back then.

jf


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks. This certainly makes sense.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 3, 2009)

It's always best to keep the sub on until the ref stops the fight, it can still happen that a ref can miss it so if you let go the tapping fighter can deny it or take advantage.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 3, 2009)

happened to me my first judo match ever...i slapped on a juji & let go as soon as he tapped.  the ref looked at me & said "did you tap?"  he was going to give the win to the other guy!  fortunately my opponent was honest.

jf


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 9, 2009)

What's free fighting? I'm unfamiliar with the term.


----------

